# Need some help identifying this wood.



## smokngun (Sep 7, 2013)

I went to the local sand and gravel yard that also sells firewood they only sell pine or oak. I told the guy what I was doing and he said I could have whatever I needed for free. So I got 3 large splits and will use my miter saw to cut them into chunks. Just wanted a second opinion to make sure it's oak and not something that will produce a fowl smoke. Any help is appreciated.













20130907_173702_resized.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Sep 7, 2013


















20130907_173715_resized.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Sep 7, 2013


















20130907_173745_resized.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Sep 7, 2013


----------



## radio (Sep 7, 2013)

Bark in the 3rd pic looks to be White Oak, but hard to tell about the other pics


----------



## smokngun (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, is white oak "stringy"  under the bark? Like in the first pic.


----------



## smokngun (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok did a dry run through my MF, smoke only. Nice mellow smoke, not harsh, just right. Although I sacrificed my miter saw ( launched a chunk through the back stop) it was a Harbor Fraud so not to much of a loss. I'll be using this tomorrow on a Boston butt tomorrow in my UDS.


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> Thanks for the info, is white oak "stringy"  under the bark? Like in the first pic.


Kind of depends on what stage of drying it is in, but yes, it can be quite stringy.  There are a few other Oaks that look similar to White Oak and I don't know if the pieces without the bark were from the same tree though.  Any Oak is good wood for Q and congrats on the score


----------



## boykjo (Sep 8, 2013)

Hope its not a type of sweet gum. Sweet gum is stringy..... From what I have gathered from other posts on how to identify a tree is t o go by the leaf it produces, but unfortunatly it looks like thats already dried out. I dont think you'll get a definite answer.... Good luck

Joe


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely not Sweet Gum.  That bark is formed in many ridges and not flat like White Oak.  I've lived out  in the country in the Ozarks most of my life and have a pretty good handle on Oaks and many other trees


----------



## smokngun (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input from everyone. I used it today on my shoulder, I'll let you know in about 30min how it turned out.


----------



## radio (Sep 9, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> Thanks for the input from everyone. I used it today on my shoulder, I'll let you know in about 30min how it turned out.


Well????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      did you not survive the wood experiment?


----------



## smokngun (Sep 10, 2013)

radio said:


> Well?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm still kicking. It turned out great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148659/football-sunday-pulled-pork


----------

